# Agility seminar videos... Learning those new handling moves



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Trying to learn all those new handler moves with Ms Glory B. 

As usual........... Poetry In Motion (not , and) 





 
Perfect run! Happy dog, bars all up and we did the right course 





 

Over exaggerated handling, trying to remember to have my RIGHT leg (right arm) out so I can then have alot of movement just from that right leg without actually having to back up. Need to practice this alot....
*




 

End of the day, Glory was losing her 'umpf' 





 
BEST VIDEO showing my excellent new handling technique (plus holding the numbered course cones!)
*




 


Outlaw Agility - Home


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Learning new moves is always fun. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

Great videos! The last one is definitely the best! 
And your dog has such a nice start line - I know Tayn wouldn't wait for one second if I'd be doing the stuff you do!


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

Nice job. Thanks for sharing. The "fancy" stuff is fun isn't it?


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Great stuff MRL! I agree with KristiM- all that fancy stuff is so much fun! And look how far ahead you were able to get with the ketschker in that second video. Great work! 

I found the blind cross on the flat in the third video pretty interesting. Was that something that was covered in the seminar?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

wildo said:


> I found the blind cross on the flat in the third video pretty interesting. Was that something that was covered in the seminar?


Yes it was... Some of us used the blind, and some stayed on the other side and just serpentined the line. The 3rd jump (last on the course) for the Serp would be a real push for me unless I was way ahead (which sometimes I'm bad at being ahead). When I'm behind (late) in a push I get WAY too much handler focus on Glory with her head turned to and into me and it's difficult to get her off me and onto the jump on the other side of her.... meaning she'll either knock it or run past it with her so focused on the 'Beauty of Mom'


----------

